# Bow Tuning 101



## Tom1 (Nov 26, 2009)

Good article and advice. Thanks Tom


----------



## Doug_taperek (Mar 7, 2010)

how would i fix my bow string i went to shot it and the string came flyin off the bow is a darton model 50mx


----------



## dan_gruetzmacher (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm new to archery and i recently purchased a PSE stinger. I seemed to be shooting fine for the first 100-150 arrows, but last time i went I shot 3 out of 30 arrows completely off target at 40 yards. I moved up to 20 yards and had a 4" pattern for 8 arrows. It has the string that PSE puts on their shoot ready bows. Should I replace the string, or am I just making some other mistake. Any feed back would be great. I live in southern california and trust me its really hard to find people who hunt or want to help you out.


----------



## Justin_Patterson (Mar 26, 2011)

100-150 arrows isn't very much. I shoot competitively and if I had to change strings after every 150 arrows I'd be doing it every week. I hate to think how many shots I have on my current string but its well into the thousands. I just started a 3D league last week, its ready for a new string now but ill wait until after the league to change it. The bow is an Archery Research which is owned by PSE, I'm sure I have the same string you do, I dont think your string is getting worn out, Ill bet its just breaking in. Happy shooting.


----------



## Dan_Kuszewski_Springfield_MO (Aug 8, 2011)

I am shooting the new Kryptic Pro from Redhead (Diamond), and very happy with it. I had the D loop, peep sight, draw length, and draw weight set up at an archery shop. I put the sights and arrow rest on myself so they didn't have too, but they did adjust the rest to make the arrow sit level when its nocked. I went to the range to sight in my bow and was able to get it sighted in, but my sights are lowered as low as they could go and my first pin (20 yrds) is in the middle of the sights causing the other pins to be on the lower half of my sight picture. It shoots fine but just really curious as to why the sights are sitting this low. Any help on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Justin_Karman (Sep 17, 2011)

I just purchased a used Hoyt bow. It shoots right consistantly. I've had friends that shoot a lot more then I have, we all shoot a smilar pattern. (so I don't thinks ALL me) 
Which way do I need to adjust the sights to correct it?


----------



## chance1 (Sep 29, 2011)

push (adjust) your sight pin toward the error. (i.e. if you are aiming center and hitting right of center, adjust the pins to the right; if to high, move pins up; too low, move down; too far left, move left.) Im sure you get the picture.


----------



## Paul_yorks_uk (Feb 10, 2016)

Just bought an elite energy 35, previous bow was a stringer X. I observed arrows going left, some good paper tunes but many points right and fletch one inch left. Ive realised I maybe putting my face to deep into the string and hence ''wobbly'' arrows. Im from great britain, comppound isnt so regular here, so any ideas pls let me know.
The Beaut Elite is now set up for center shot, rest and sight. Prior to this i had to shift the sight left to hit gold, this wasnt working out right.

Paul


----------

